# My Birman and his meowing ways



## jamcgee11 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

Have had my birman 'Archie' since a kitten and recently from last year he will meow all by himself either sat on the window looking out or more obviously when he wants food. He is fed morning and evening on good quality wet food and always has Hills dry food out with fresh water. He is constantly stroked and made a fuss off and is well loved by all. However just wanted to seek advice about his constant voicing at the window or really anytime he is by himself. I think the only time he doesnt do it is when he is snoozing lol! 

For background info we did have another cat eske, archie got on well with her, unfortunately and against my wishes my partner and i separated and she insisted on taking eske with her. This was over a year ago. 

I just want to make sure that its not medical ie: he is telling me he is unwell via this voicing but i feel he is fit and healthy

Do you think i need to get a partner for him again,

any comments much appreciated,
thanks in advance


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

personally I think that an indoor cat should have a feline friend if it gets on well with other cats. As a human I wouldn't want to be the one to lick my cats ears clean or get into a hide and seek game under the furniture :lol: 

If your cat is trying to get out of the door with you his meowing could mean that he's getting bored indoors and wants out. If he is not trying to sneak out I#d say that you've simply got a talkative cat. I also talk to my cats regularly and get a response from them so this would be perfectly normal for a cat.

christine


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cats don't usually meow as a sign of illness. Quite the opposite, they will go hide and stay quiet so no unwanted attention (predators) is drawn to them. The only exception I know of would be very old cats that are experiencing senility, they will meow when confused and missing their people. 

If the start of the meowing coincided with the loss of partner and Eske, then I'd say that Archie is missing them both.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Cinderella meows when she wants attention. She also likes how her meow sounds in the bathroom and will sometimes meow just to hear herself, then leave.  She even likes being "tucked in" when she jumps up on one of her cat condos, so I just talk to her for a couple minutes and pet her and she's fine (and purring).

Yes, she has me trained very well.


----------



## jamcgee11 (Feb 24, 2009)

many thanks for the replies i think maybe a second birman could be the answer then, i think he is talking to himself i will try and talk back to him tonight and see what happens lol.............

i might try recording it and putting it on the web via you tube so you can have a listen....

thx again,


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella would have been MUCH happier had I left her as an only cat. A second cat may not "cure" the meowing - you may end up with two talkers. 8O Plus, there's no guarantee they will get along.

You should only ever get a second cat if YOU want another cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Each has her own personality. When they're raised together, mine bond. But two adults might or might not get along. If you get another cat, take your time with the introduction. Keep them separated at first, then exchange bedding, then rooms, then a meeting with one in a carrier or play pen, and finally both free, with supervision, in the same room. You'll have a better chance of the two becoming friends that way.

Studies have shown that cats don't "talk" to each other as much as they talk to us. (with the exception of mother cats talking to their kittens) They learn that when they meow, they get results. Smart kitties.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I will second the "Your second cat may be a talker"...and is it ever true! Jitzu was always chatty, now overly so, but we do have conversations regularly. Mostly because she's sassy and she always needs to have the last word, lol.

Because of Jitzu's talkative nature Torri learned to make herself heard. Again, not overly so but she whines and complains when you pick her up...She has the funniest little princess voice, lol.

Due to the chatty nature of both sisters, and the fact that I regularly talked to him when he was teeny, Doran is VERY talkative. He sings actually. His voice is very...girly, lol. He just wanders around the house, singing. Then when I call him to see what the matter is he comes running. Kinda cute, but call also be ridiculous, like how when we go to my parents house he runs to their room and sings. I think he does this because he likes how it sounds in their high ceilinged room. lol.

Muffin is less of a talker, thank god, but he can purr louder than any other kitten I've ever met. he does chat alot around dinner time...or anytime anyone walks past the fridge. *sighs*

Our guest kitty is the worst. He is always talking and he has this awful whiney wimpey little voice. He whines for attention, just because, when Muffin pounces him...or really for anything. It's cute...but also terribly annoying, lol.

So, the moral of the story...cats can learn from your existing cat...esp kittens. Dont get another cat if you aren't prepared to deal with a constant kitty chorus. 

But it is sweet sometimes.


----------

